# Pleasantly surprised



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ummmm, the color blue looks vaguely Kreg related.

Could you give us a bit more information, maybe a brand and a model number, where you found it on Amazon…...
You Know, just some non essential information


----------



## anoldwoodchuck (Feb 13, 2010)

I found it at Amazon under "Dust Collector Kit for Router Tables" by Keen. I think this is the one.


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

Is it the same at the Keen router table dust collection video I posted here. 



 Review here. http://lumberjocks.com/Riowood1000/blog/35685


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

Great review!


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

HIGHLY RECOMMENDED… There have been some discussions and reviews on this previously.

It looks like the Keen model. I have been using one for about a year now and think it is brilliant. I have it on a Jessem table with a Triton 3HP router. Hardly any dust escapes and it keeps the bearings and floor clean.

No need for a box around the router with a dust port, just this. Above the table bit changes with the Triton are a breeze. Even though I have the above the table crank for adjustment, it is easier to reach under the table, release the lock lever and micro adjust the height. Simple and effective.


----------

